# HI ALL



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

HI ALL NEW TO THIS SITE, HOWS EVERYONE DOING ?


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome aboard.

Try and place your posts in the correct area ie. this one in 'Introduce yourself`. Plus ,best not to write in capitals. Again, welcome. look forward to your posts.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Topic moved.

Hi, welcome to the site, look forward to seeing your posts !

As chalk says, best to talk not in CAPS.

cheers !

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

welcome aboard, this is the team....... :wink:


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome to the site

BigDom


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to the board.

Im known as the grandmaster

Nick is known as my henchman I walk around on his shoulder.

Chalk monkies about yet is very wise.

mwahahahah!

Peace

Robbie


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

splinter said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Im known as the grandmaster
> 
> ...


lol you silly boy Rob.

Been at that beer again...?



Nick


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Grandmasters, henchmen, talking monkies.  I don't think it's alcohol. :wink:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

What you dont think of me as the Grandmaster?

ahh well cant win em all!

Nick it was such a good complement im saying you have huge shoulders and traps!

And chalkey, I said your wise!!!

Gotta give me something here guys!

Also Ill have you know I havent drunk in like 2 days...

Till tonight ofc.

Peace

Robbie


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Anabolworld, or can I call you Ana?

Either way, nice to have you along,

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

